# Obama Attacking Retirement Funds.



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Head lines today on MSN: *President Obama's 2016 budget targets retirement accounts*

Now most of this will effect the younger generation. People who are now trying to save for retirement... 40-60 year olds. Plus the younger generations.

This is horrible. this isn't attacking the 1% it is attacking the middle class!!! Many middle class people use these investment tools as well. How many people have taken stock options in their companies instead of bonus? How many people are doing a regular IRA because you can deduct the investment now from taxes then will roll it into a ROTH. How many people have IRA'S... Now you will be required to take a draw instead of saving it for later, you will be capped on how much you can invest over the years, you will be taxed or won't be able to tax that deduction, etc.

This Administration is trying to ruin anyone who is planning ahead and wants us to be dependent on the government. If you don't see it then you are blind.

This budget is targeting people who are trying to do things right.... THE MIDDLE CLASS!!!!

YOU know why he is looking to do this.... TO PAY FOR THE ACA!! You know why... because they know it will be under funded.

I Pray all the libs on this site will actually start to take notice on some of this stuff. I hate to say the sky is falling but look what is happening. Remember the figure that kids nowadays start life in debt... Well these things he wants now will not help them get out of it!!!!

I am gone... Need to go fishing for a few days. But this is insane!!!!



> President Barack Obama's Fiscal Year 2016 Budget was unveiled Monday to the American public, along with the Department of Treasury's Greenbook, which provides further explanation and details of the proposals in the president's budget.
> 
> In truth, the president's budget is really more of a "wish-list" than anything else, but it's a good indication of where the administration is headed.
> 
> ...


----------

